# Novice Ultrasonic User



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

After years of dismantling and cleaning P/W movements with a soft brush and lighter fuel i have invested in an Ultrasonic cleaner which i am advised is much more efficient and will clean without having to completely dismantle the movement,

What is the best type of fluid to use, i have been told to use anything from soapy water to acetone but am reluctant to try these without advice.

Also how long should the movement be left in the ulrasonic bath?.

Having checked Cousins UK i see cleaners and separate rinsers does this mean after cleaning you have to use a rinser or can you buy an all in one solution or is ok just to clean without using a rinser.

All help will be useful.

Thanks in advance- Seismic.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have the Lidl cheapo version, and in my vast :lol: experience, warm water with a squirt of Fairy liquid does the trick every time. Make sure you dry all your components thoughly.....I find an E cloth is best. Don't use acetone... It will dissolve a plastic crystal, or make it go milky.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought mine in Maplins, and I use the solution they sell. It seems to do the trick very nicely.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Anyone care to comment on the extra budget vesion?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultrasonic-Jewellery-Cordless-Cleaner-Silver-Gold-Ring-Watch-Dentures-Bath-Dip-/271310920083?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item3f2b641993


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

end up order one around 16 quids, shipping from china... will see how it goes..


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is me using mine this morning.



just look at the scum that has come off this watch (a Seiko 7548 700F).


----------

